# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  TSK'nın varlık nedeni?

## bozok

*TSK’nın varlık nedeni?* 

20 Ocak 2011 



Sevgili okurlarım, *Amerikan gazetelerinde “Türk ordusu teslim oldu” başlıklı yazılar yayınlanmaktadır. Bir süredir Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne (TSK) karşı sistemli bir saldırı başlatılmış bulunuyor. ünce çeşitli iftiralarla TSK’nın değerli komutanları ve kıymetli genç teğmenleri, astsubayları gözaltına alındı, hapislere tıkıldı, baktılar ki ordu kendini savunmuyor, sonra kozmik odalarına girildi, Genelkurmay Elektronik Sistemler Komutanlığı hallaç pamuğu gibi atıldı, devletimizin güvenliği açısından hayati öneme sahip sırları sokağa döküldü, dost düşman herkesin eline geçti, gene de Genelkurmay susuyor.*

Gazeteci Rıza Zelyut’un 8 Ağustos 2008 tarihli Güneş gazetesindeki yazısı, “*Mustafa Kemal’in ordusundan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne*” başlığını taşıyordu.

TSK’ya yapılan saldırıların ve aşağılamaların dozunu artırarak sürdürülmesinden ve TSK’nın elinin kolunun bağlanmış olmasından duyduğum rahatsızlığı dile getirmek istiyorum. *Bugünkü durum sürgit devam edemez. Bunun önüne geçilmesi ve TSK’nın yeniden milli kimliğine döndürülmesi; ülkenin bölünmez bütünlüğünün, üniter yapısının, bağımsızlığının, laik rejiminin ve Atatürk devrimlerinin korunması için ne gerekiyorsa TSK onu yapmalıdır. Ancak, “laikliğe karşı eylemlerin merkezi haline gelmiş” bir örgütün liderinin karşısında esas duruşa geçip selam durmakla bu olmaz.*

Zelyut yazısında, “*1919’larda başlatılan Türkiye’yi işgalcilerden kurtarma mücadelesi, Mustafa kemal ve arkadaşlarının, halkın gönüllü katılımıyla kurdukları yeni orduyla başarılmıştı. Mustafa Kemal’in Başkumandanlığı’ndaki bu ordu, ülkeyi işgalcilerden temizledikten ve Cumhuriyet kurulduktan sonra Cumhuriyet devrimlerinin ilk uygulayıcısı ve koruyucusu olmuştu.*

Truman Doktrini ile Türkiye’nin dünyadaki konumlanışı değiştirildi, Türk Ordusu, Mustafa Kemal’in yerleştirdiği tarafsız sahadan çıkartılıp Amerikan bölgesine geçirildi, NATO’nun emrinde bir silahlı kuvvet haline getirildi. Mustafa Kemal’in ordusu antiemperyalist iken, TSK bugün, emperyalist sistemin askeri örgütünün (NATO) bir parçasıdır. *Bugün Atatürk gibi, ‘Türk olmak övüncümdür’ sözünü açıkça söyleyip de Genelkurmay merdivenlerini kazasız belasız çıkan bir subay olduğunu sanmıyorum” diyordu..*

Toktamış Ateş de 25 şubat 1999 tarihli Cumhuriyet’teki yazısında, “*NATO üyesi hiçbir ülke, Türkiye gibi Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin tümünü NATO’nun emrine vermemiştir. Bunun doğuracağı sonuç, TSK ile ilgili bütün bilgilerin NATO üyesi ülkelerin Genelkurmayları’nca en ufak ayrıntısına kadar biliniyor olmasıdır. Bu ise ulusal güvenliğimiz açısından çok büyük sakıncalar doğurmaktadır*” diyordu.

Truman Doktrini çerçevesinde *Türkiye’ye 1947 yılında yapılan Marshall yardımı, kurulması an meselesi olan İsrail’e Türkiye’nin destek vermesi koşuluna bağlanmış, Türkiye de istenen desteği sağlayacağını taahhüt ettiği için yardım almaya hak kazanmıştı*. Harry Magdorf’un “Emperyalizm çağı” adlı kitabının 148. sayfasında, “*Türkiye’ye Amerika tarafından yapılan askeri yardımların amacı, bu ülke askerlerini ABD ideolojisine göre yetiştirmek, Amerikancı yönetimleri işbaşında tutmak, Amerika muhaliflerini etkisizleştirmektir*” deniyor. Görüldüğü gibi TSK, ABD ideolojisi ile yetiştirilmiştir.

*Türkiye, ABD’nin talebi üzerine 1 Kasım 2001’de Afganistan’a asker gönderilmesini öngören tezkereyi Meclis’ten geçirdi ve Türk askeri 16 şubat 2002 tarihinde Afganistan’a gönderildi. Türkiye’nin hangi menfaatleri için Afganistan’a asker gönderildi? Afganistan’da Türkiye’nin bir karış toprağı, bir damla suyu mu var? Ya da Türkiye’nin ulusal menfaatlerine yönelik Afganistan üzerinden bir tehdit mi geliyor? Hayır, hiç biri değil. Mustafa Kemal’in ordusu olmaktan çıkarılmış ve Amerikan ideolojisi ile yetiştirilmiş TSK, sadece ABD çıkarlarını korumak için orada,*

Bilindiği gibi Lübnan ile İsrail sınır komşusu. Lübnan topraklarında bulunan Hizbullah örgütü, (Türkiye’deki Hizbullah ile karıştırmayın) İsrail’e, Filistin halkına uyguladığı insanlık dışı muameleye misilleme olarak Katyuşa füzeleri fırlatıyor, İsrail’de mal ve can kayıplarına neden oluyordu.* Amerika ve İsrail, Türkiye’den Lübnan Hizbullahı’nın İsrail’e saldırılarını durdurması için asker istedi. AKP iktidarı da 5 Eylül 2006 tarihinde Meclis’ten geçirdiği tezkere ile Türk askerini, 12 Eylül 2006 tarihinde Lübnan’a gönderdi. Lübnan’da Türk askerleri, İsrail-Lübnan sınırına yerleşti ve Hizbullah’ı sınırdan uzaklaştırarak İsrail’e Katyuşa füzelerini fırlatmasını önlemiş oldu.*

İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı şimon Peres, Türkiye’ye geldiğinde Gül ile yaptıkları ikili görüşmeden sonra 17 Kasım 2008 tarihinde kameraların karşısına geçtiler ve Abdullah Gül, “*Bizim önceliğimiz İsrail’in güvenliğini sağlamaktır*” diyerek TSK’nın misyonunu belirlemiş oldu.

Lübnan sınırında Türkiye tarafından korunan ve güvenliği sağlanan İsrail, şimdi Filistinlilere daha rahatça saldırabiliyor, istediği gibi soykırım yapabiliyor. Demek ki TSK’nın bugünki varlık nedeni, dünyada Amerikan çıkarlarını korumak, Ortadoğu’da İsrail’in güvenliğini sağlamakmış. Harry Magdorf’un kitabında da bunu rahatça görüyoruz zaten.

*Irak’ın kuzeyinde konuşlanmış PKK’li teröristler, Amerika’nın sağladığı istihbarat ve lojistik destek sayesinde sınırımızdan sızarak ellerindeki Amerikan silahlarıyla askerlerimizi şehit ediyor, katliamlar yapıyor, yeniden Irak topraklarına kaçıyor, Amerika izin vermediği için askerimiz onlara Irak topraklarında sıcak takip yapamıyor, ama Afganistan’da ABD çıkarlarını koruyor, Lübnan’dan İsrail’in güvenliğini sağlıyor. Bu görev TSK’ya 1947 yılında verilmişti.*

*SEFER üETİNKAYA*
İLK KURşUN

----------

